# Looking for Hands-on help with my HB 798ci HD SI



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Bought a HB 798ci HD SI at the beginning of this fishing season. I am still not satisfied that it is performing up to expectations.

I've have been in communication with HB support on this. Have sent several emails, snapshots and recordings to them but they have not been able to solve this via email.

In their latest email they suggested that to best diagnose my problem that I could work with someone in my area that has a similar unit. By plugging my control head into another (properly setup) transducer that we could determine if my problem is in my head or in my transducer.

Soooo... 
If you are a happy owner of a HB 798ci HD SI and you are in Canton-Akron-Youngstown area you would be willing to take me along on a test run in your boat you would be of great service to a fella HB'er.

TIA
-OS

Send me a PM if you are willing to give up some of you time to help out... I can meet up with you at a local lake (Nimi, PL, Berlin, Milton, WB...) and see your HB in action and then plug my control head in for an immediate comparison.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Check out this forum. If you've watched any YouTube instructional videos than you know who Doug Vahrenberg is and he's a regular contributor on the site. There are two sections each for Humminbird and Lowrance. One for the operation of the unit and the other for the images being produced. If you can't get hooked up with someone they may be able to help.

http://www.bbcboards.net/


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Shaggy said:


> Check out this forum. If you've watched any YouTube instructional videos than you know who Doug Vahrenberg is and he's a regular contributor on the site. There are two sections each for Humminbird and Lowrance. One for the operation of the unit and the other for the images being produced. If you can't get hooked up with someone they may be able to help.
> 
> http://www.bbcboards.net/


Thanks Shaggy... but I've been there and done that. Spent the summer hitting that site and checking out Doug V's videos. Still can't achieve the picture quality that I expect.
After trying lots of the forum hints I started to work with HB support. They are the ones that suggest testing my power head on someone else's setup.


----------

